
Seth's Blog: The cycle of customers who care - MarlonPro
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2012/12/the-cycle-of-customers-who-care.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fsethsmainblog+%28Seth%27s+Blog%29&utm_content=FaceBook
======
dpitkin
I like taking Seth's concrete way of looking at customers through both Steve
Blank's customer development model or Simon Sinek's people buy why you do
something.

I would add two other mindsets of your customers. First customers care about
your product, second customers care about your company and the biggest third
set customers just care about themselves and in the end you have our oldest
consumer good, clothing.

